# Greetings fellow Martial Artists!



## Twin Fist (Mar 22, 2008)

Just wanted to drop a note to say hello now that I have found this site.

My name is John Tygart, I am 41, and I have been studying MA since 1984.

I started in american TKD in Dallas in August 1984. Discovered Kenpo while I was in the Navy, studied Tiger Crane Kenpo, American Kenpo and Ralph Castro's Shaolin Kenpo.

Moved back to Texas in 1994, and went back to TKD.

Currently 2nd Dan in American TKD, tho in many ways i still consider myself a Kenpo guy.

I look forward to swapping stories and sharing opinions with you all.

Your Brother in Martial Arts,

John


----------



## myusername (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello John and welcome to MT!


----------



## Kingindian (Mar 22, 2008)

hi! welcome to martial talk!
have a nice day here


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome are you still in Dallas Texas, if so I am in Arlington.


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 22, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 22, 2008)

Not in Dallas anymore. I am currently living in Nacogdoches, in deep, DEEP east Texas.


----------



## morph4me (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello John, welcome to MT


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello, John!

I practice the TKD now, but have practiced a little American Kenpo and I love it too.



Regards,

Robert


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 23, 2008)

Anyone in KMA is ok in my book!  Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## iwingchun (Mar 23, 2008)

Hellow
Enjoy your stay !


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 23, 2008)

Greetings!  Enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Mar 23, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 24, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 24, 2008)

Welcome to MT, John.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 24, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 24, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi John, welcome to MT.


----------

